# How Much Contact in Continuous Sparring?



## ldgman1970 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

I have been doing Kenpo for about a little over a year now and although I love sparring it is definitely one of my weak spots. Today my instructor said I should really consider doing continuous sparring in a tournament because he thought it would be a good experience for me. To be honest I have thought about doing this but I have never really gone for it because I am a little concerned about getting hurt. It's not that I can't handle the pain but I don't want to do some tournament, get injured and not be able to train for months. So I was wondering how much contact is generally involved in this kind of sparring? Is it like K-1 type contact? Are you limited in targets. I am assuming that groin shots, eye gouges, etc. are out but how about leg kicks and take downs? Are you trying to knock the other person out? Please enlighten me?

Thanks


----------



## Blindside (Jan 6, 2006)

Depends on the tournament.  Most continuous divisions are light contact to the head, medium to the body, no groin, no legs.

Some continuous allows takedowns, the kenpo divisions at the Disney Martial Arts Festival allow basic sweeps, and then five seconds of hitting the guy when hes down.  Others don't permit the fight to continue once someone goes down.  

Round length varies, some continuous is two one minute rounds, others is one two minute round, or two two minute rounds.

Scoring varies, some is just overall domination, like the "kenpo" divisions at the Disney Martial Arts Festival, others actually track number of kicks and punches landed, with point scored for hands, body kicks, and head kicks worth different values (NBL).  

So basically its absolutely nothing like K-1, but you sure feel like you have been in a fight more than two minutes of point sparring. 

Lamont
I don't


----------



## MJS (Jan 6, 2006)

ldgman1970 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I have been doing Kenpo for about a little over a year now and although I love sparring it is definitely one of my weak spots. Today my instructor said I should really consider doing continuous sparring in a tournament because he thought it would be a good experience for me. To be honest I have thought about doing this but I have never really gone for it because I am a little concerned about getting hurt. It's not that I can't handle the pain but I don't want to do some tournament, get injured and not be able to train for months. So I was wondering how much contact is generally involved in this kind of sparring? Is it like K-1 type contact? Are you limited in targets. I am assuming that groin shots, eye gouges, etc. are out but how about leg kicks and take downs? Are you trying to knock the other person out? Please enlighten me?
> 
> Thanks


 
As it was already said, its going to depend on the rules of the event.  I'd think that the only difference would be that you're going to be fighting for a set period of time, with people on the sides keeping track of the points, whereas with point sparring that you typically see, a break is called after every point is scored.

Mike


----------



## jdinca (Jan 6, 2006)

As others have said, it depends. Our full contact fighters use Kuoshu rules for Lei Tai fighting. Sweeps allowed below the knee, kicking and striking to the thigh and above. Fighters wear light gloves, headgear, mouthpiece and a cup. Three two minute rounds. Action is only stopped if someone goes to the mat, if the fighters are tied up for more than five seconds, or someone goes off the Lei Tai. Scoring is one point for a strike, two points if the opponent goes to the matt from a strike or a throw, three points if they go off the Lei Tai.


----------



## ldgman1970 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. So what it sounds like is that it really depends on the tournament, correct? So what the heck does "full contact" really mean when we are talking about tournaments? Does it me full blast hitting or more just getting some movement out of your opponent? I would say the contact at my school tends to be a little heavier and my instructor said that I would be shocked at how light the contact is at most of these tournaments. Also, are there tournaments that are known for allowing heavier contact. Finally, any suggestions for good tournaments in the SoCal area?

Thanks

S-


----------



## Aqua4ever (Jan 6, 2006)

I can't help you with suggestions for tourney's in the area..i'm way out in Canada, but as for "full contact"...
It seems to mean something different for every tournament and every organization. You can be pretty much guaranteed heavier hits then point sparring, but probably not full blast unless it is a major (international/regional/world) competition.  Safety is after all the name of the game. 
That's my impression any way...
Aqua


----------



## jdinca (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't have a lot of exposure to full contact fighting but what I've seen is on a national level and yes, they do hit hard. Even with headgear, I've seen plenty of bloody noses and concussions. Couple of damaged shoulder from throws too.

Point sparring is geared for speed and targeting. Depending on the tournament, you can be warned, have points deducted, or disqualified for hitting too hard.


----------



## ldgman1970 (Jan 7, 2006)

I probably just need to go watch a few tournaments to get a feel for what there about. It just that I have managed to make it to the ripe old age of 35 without breaking anything and I certainly don't want to start now.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jan 8, 2006)

ldgman1970 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I have been doing Kenpo for about a little over a year now and although I love sparring it is definitely one of my weak spots. Today my instructor said I should really consider doing continuous sparring in a tournament because he thought it would be a good experience for me. To be honest I have thought about doing this but I have never really gone for it because I am a little concerned about getting hurt. It's not that I can't handle the pain but I don't want to do some tournament, get injured and not be able to train for months. So I was wondering how much contact is generally involved in this kind of sparring? Is it like K-1 type contact? Are you limited in targets. I am assuming that groin shots, eye gouges, etc. are out but how about leg kicks and take downs? Are you trying to knock the other person out? Please enlighten me?
> 
> Thanks


I think you should find a good black belt who is not going to hurt you, but still push you. This way there is no stress of competing.


----------

